# Name the breed(s)!  What is my doe?



## freemotion (Jun 14, 2009)

So here is my rescue, who can tell me what the breeds are coursing through her veins?


----------



## username taken (Jun 14, 2009)

definitely dairy

if she's small (hard to tell size from a pic) I'd say a lot of Nigi, if she's large I'd say Alpine cross?


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2009)

Alpine, definitely.
Ears aren't at half mast so if she's crossed w/ anything, it's definitely not Nub.  I'd even venture she's possibly pure Alpine, or at least pure Swiss-derived.
Is that her Boer x kid?


----------



## freemotion (Jun 15, 2009)

She is full-size.  That is her Boer-x, but he died  after a long struggle and many vet bills.  (This was how I learned that we don't have any goat vets here....several refused to even see him!  The ones that did had no trouble charging horse vet prices for no knowledge!)  She was in pretty bad shape when she came here.  She is glossy and sassy now....not fat, I can't imagine she ever will be, but she is healthy and holding her own and giving close to a gallon a day.

Do Alpines have the light brown on the face and legs?


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jun 15, 2009)

She looks Toggenburg X to me.     But who cares....A GALLON A DAY? Woohooo!    Good for you for saving her!!

http://home.earthlink.net/~lureynolds/breeds.html


----------



## freemotion (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, she is a nice girl, too.  Still learning manners a little, she has a very sweet disposition so when she takes an attitude with me, it always surprises me.  Her hackles go up when I go out in the pasture with the herd sometimes, and she challenges me in her wimpy way.  I can remind her with just a sharp tone of voice that I am the queen, though!  I want a doeling from her, and am looking for a buckling to cross.

Might've found a Nubian/Saanen cross, wouldn't that make quite a mix!


----------



## KareyABohr (Jun 15, 2009)

Toggenburg  would be my guess, especially with milk volume like that! My toggenburg billy's look just like her. I bottle feed them up from a local goat dairy. 
I don't know much about the gals, but saanen and togg billy's I am an expert! LOL
Congrats on her! She is a beauty! And if you would like a good looking billy to go along with her let me know!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2009)

This is one of our purebred toggs...






This is an alpine X we used to have...






Just offering a comparison.  Whatever she is, she's a pretty girl.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, I can see it now.....but what about the white patches?  She has a larger white patch on the other side with a few black dots in it.  Is that Alpine?


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2009)

Most of the Alpines I've seen don't have splashes like that but that doesn't mean it's impossible.   Alpines aren't a breed we have so I don't know much about what's allowed w/ their coats.

Usually the Nubians, Nigerians, and LaManchas can have the splashy / patchy coats.  
Toggs and Oberhasli tend to stick to the 'solid body color w/ contrasting trim' type.
I've seen Alpines in varying shades of brown, black, grey, etc. w/ contrasting trim.

There's a guy near me who thinks anything w/ facial stripes has Alpine in it.  
He's always trying to tell me my fancy pedigreed nubs must be part Alpine b/c they have facial stripes.  
I point to my Toggs and Obs and say, "Them, too??" 
He, in all seriousness, says, "Yup."

My point being, she *could* be anything, but I'm guessing she's got a lot of Alpine.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, she's like most of us I guess, Heinz 57 varieties!


----------

